# Ct Sacrum



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi all,

please suggest the CPT for CT SACRUM.

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## 808coder (Sep 12, 2008)

*CT Sacrum*

Hi!  You should look at CT Spine, Lumbar 

72129 w/ contrast
72131 w/out contrast  OR
72133 w/out & w/ contrast


----------



## ambergary (Sep 12, 2008)

our physician has told us that when we perform ct sacrum to code as ct pelvis b/c he looks at the pelvic structure with the sacrum so i would evaluate what is included in the actual procedure if the dr is evaluating the l-spine or the pelvis.


----------



## ambergary (Sep 12, 2008)

also if he only evaluates the sacrum you may wanna consider 76380 which is a localized/limited study! hope this helps.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd be looking at:
72192
72193 or
72194
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 13, 2012)

January 2, 2012

Question
For a computed tomography (CT) scan of only the sacrum, should we assign 72192 (CT pelvis) or 72131 (CT Lumbar)? 

Answer
While no specific information has been published relative to coding for a CT of the sacrum, the American College of Radiology has stated that magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of the sacrum or sacroiliac (SI) joints would best be defined by MRI codes of the pelvis. Using this rationale, we would recommend that CPT codes for a CT of the pelvis be used when performing a CT exam of the sacrum.


http://www.medlearn.com/bracco_qa/radbrcoa.htm


----------

